# Two new girls



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Got these two yesterday from a lovely lady. I wanted a silky and the other was just so darned cute I couldn't resist! Not sure what cross breed she is but we call her Margo and the silky is Edith (My kids love Dispicable Me)


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

The one on the left looks to have some EE in her. Very cute!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute, congrats !


----------

